# Holbeck culvert, Leeds June 2008



## ultrix (Jun 19, 2008)

This evening, Awwrisp and I did a trip through the Holbeck culvert in Leeds. It's probably been done before, but I've been unable to find any details anywhere.
It's just one long culvert, I've measured it roughly on a map and from start to finish, in a straight line it is just under one and a half miles. We were in there just about one hour.
The inlet photographs were taken a couple of weekends ago. On tonights trip, my camera started playing up. This turned out to be user error, which got sorted when we got out, so there is only one photo of inside from me.

The inlet;






Just inside, on the right, is a branch tunnel of the same size as the main tunnel. I suspect it brings in the water from the stream which flows past the portal of the Gildersome tunnel. We didn't explore this branch.
A couple of hundred yards in, the square culvert changes to a round culvert, the water flow is faster and is a bit slippy, but this section only lasts about 50 yards. Apart from an interesting side tunnel, which contains some filtering equipment, thats about it. Awwrisp took some pictures of the filtering equipment on his phone, so maybe he will post them.

My one internal shot;





The outlet;





After the outlet, a nice open culvert led down to the River Aire;



































The very short final bit where it joins the Aire;





Finally, thanks to Awwrisp for his company.


----------



## celestialjen (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice pics 

I have spotted an open culvert like that in Leicester on my bus travels the other week. It seems to go quite a way when I looked it up on flashearth


----------



## smileysal (Jun 19, 2008)

Oooooooooh this looks good, I like it. Are there any culverts/drains etc around Roundhay Park areas? or under the prison lol, now that would be good too.

Will have to talk to TnM and see if we can't get up there at some point and have a nosey around them.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 19, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Are there any culverts/drains etc around Roundhay Park areas?


 like this?: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5202tp://


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 19, 2008)

That's Duplo, a rather long drain. Where you went in I think is the mid point, so there's the same distance again upstream! DDT knows more about it than I, I've only done a small section.

Looks like you missed the giant Archimedes screws?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_d_t/2062520479/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_d_t/2062520489/


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice alternative shot of Bridgewater Place. Is that building on the 1849 photo abandoned?


----------



## Zero (Jun 19, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> Looks like you missed the giant Archimedes screws?]



MY dear boy if your think thats giant then you have much to learn.


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 19, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> That's Duplo, a rather long drain. Where you went in I think is the mid point, so there's the same distance again upstream! DDT knows more about it than I, I've only done a small section.


I dont think it is duplo. isnt duplo on the north side of the River Aire? (i once saw flash earth link to the screws) Holbeck is on the south bank of the river. 

As much as been right can be smug, i would like to be wrong as i have my eye on an outfall which i always assumed to be the already discovered Duplo, where as I am familiar with Holbeck.



Zero said:


> MY dear boy if your think thats giant then you have much to learn.


Picture?


----------



## awwrisp (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres a few from me, once again a big thanks to ultrix for giving me a lift. You will have to forgive the photos from inside the culvert as its was my first attempt and they didnt come out as well as ihad thought, but i will post them anyway.

Some Stalactites





The Machinery we found up a side tunnel.















"The Night Watchman" Or it closely resembled one. A man in a hi-vis from 50ft away ? gave us quite a scare, lol.





The legend that is Ultrix





On The way out












The_Revolution said:


> Nice alternative shot of Bridgewater Place. Is that building on the 1849 photo abandoned?



The building in the pic with the 1849 is not abandoned, we thought about taking a look but further on it had lights on and the building was camera'd up.



LittleMike said:


> That's Duplo, a rather long drain. Where you went in I think is the mid point, so there's the same distance again upstream! DDT knows more about it than I, I've only done a small section.
> 
> Looks like you missed the giant Archimedes screws?


 I dont think that it was Duplo that we did ...

There's also a few more pictures on flickr if anyone wants a look.


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 19, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> I dont think it is duplo. isnt duplo on the north side of the River Aire? (i once saw flash earth link to the screws) Holbeck is on the south bank of the river.
> 
> As much as been right can be smug, i would like to be wrong as i have my eye on an outfall which i always assumed to be the already discovered Duplo, where as I am familiar with Holbeck.
> 
> ...



Nah, duplo is south bank, meets the river just south of the station. There's 3 infalls, 2 at the upstream end, one of which is for the beck that runs near Gildersome tunnel. Although there are some nice GIANT screws in the treatment works on the north side also which might be the ones you're thinking of. I can see 2 sets actually for 2 different plants.

I see quite a few outfalls on the river too. I never really bothered looking cuz I assumed ddt had them all covered. Hmm, what's he been doing lol
I'm making an angry/excited phone call right now!


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 19, 2008)

This is great, I love reading about drains and culverts.. I think after mines, drains is the the thing that fascinates me most. I wish I knew some drain experts in the North East. I don't fancy going down manholes on my own though!


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice one.  I love the stonework on the open culvert part. It reminds me of olden-days streets with open gulleys.
BigLoada - don't worry, We'll get some stuff done soon.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice one lads.. Good to see this one done.. I'll have to have a good look at some of these links the guys have posted what's under there. I've never been able to make up my mind if this one is worth doing. I've never fancied it for some reason. I hope you didn't go round head banging those low headrooms again Ultrix :icon_evil
LOL.


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 20, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> Nah, duplo is south bank,.......Although there are some nice GIANT screws in the treatment works on the north side also which might be the ones you're thinking of. I can see 2 sets actually for 2 different plants.



ah cool all makes sense now. I really should get myself down there.


----------



## ultrix (Jun 20, 2008)

phill.d said:


> Nice one lads.. Good to see this one done.. I'll have to have a good look at some of these links the guys have posted what's under there. I've never been able to make up my mind if this one is worth doing. I've never fancied it for some reason. I hope you didn't go round head banging those low headrooms again Ultrix :icon_evil
> LOL.



Hi Phil,
Knowing your interest in the older places, this may not be worth doing for you. Most of it seems to be modern with only a short bit (maybe 50 yards) of older tunnel. The open culvert at the end, alongside Water Lane is nice and old. The passage was of a good height for me, so no head banging in this one, however I did pull a muscle in my ankle as we jumped the culvert at the end. It must be nature's way of telling me I'm too old to be doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah thanks Ultrix..I'll pick your brains later. I've done the last open section at Water lane before. Quite photogenic really. Cheers


----------



## ultrix (Jul 10, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> Nice alternative shot of Bridgewater Place. Is that building on the 1849 photo abandoned?



I noticed that there we're JCB's in the area this afternoon. If you're interested get in soon while it is still there. I liked the alternative shot of bridgewater place, it was one of my favoutite shots of the evening.


----------

